# Linux Mint Iso-File, MD5 oder SHA256 vor Nutzung prüfen?



## Tim1974 (29. Juli 2016)

*Linux Mint Iso-File, MD5 oder SHA256 vor Nutzung prüfen?*

Hallo,

ist es sinnvoll oder sogar notwendig die Checksummen eines ISO-Files von Mint vor dem Booten oder der Installation zu prüfen?
Ich meine damit ein File, was man von einem bekannten Server wie z.B. Heise runtergeladen hat. Oder kann man sich da darauf verlassen, das die ihre Files gründlich prüfen, bevor sie den Download freigeben?
Was mich plagt ist die Angst oder Sorge vor einem Trojaner oder Backdoor, den ich nicht bemerke.

Wie prüft man eigentlich diese Checksummen richtig?

Ich hab vor dem Brennen durch das Brennprogramm K3B die MD5-Checksumme automatisch angezeigt bekommen, jedoch wußte ich nicht mit was ich sie vergleichen soll!
Das ging auch in der Konsole mit md5sum Filename.iso, nur fehlt mir auch da der Vergleich, oder die Aussage, ob sie Signatur korrekt ist.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Linux Mint Iso-File, MD5 oder SHA256 vor Nutzung prüfen?*

Die steht normalerweise auf der Webseite mit dabei. 

Bei Mint sind die noch mit PGP Signiert: How to verify ISO images - Linux Mint


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Linux Mint Iso-File, MD5 oder SHA256 vor Nutzung prüfen?*

Ja, ich hatte diese Seite auch gefunden, aber ich komme damit nicht klar.
Zum einen steht da nicht die MD5-Checksumme von Mint 18 MATE 64 Bit (was ich runtergeladen habe), sondern Key ID und Fingerprint und das stimmt alles nicht mit der MD5 überein, die ich für mein runtergeladenes ISO-File angezeigt bekomme.

Die Anleitung dort, wie man vorgehen soll versteh ich leider auch nicht, da ich nicht so gut englisch kann und dazu noch Fachschwierigkeiten mit Linux habe (Befehlszeilen usw.).


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Linux Mint Iso-File, MD5 oder SHA256 vor Nutzung prüfen?*

Die Checksumme selbst ist signiert. 

Ansonsten würde ich die Prüfung einfach weglassen, wenn dir das zu schwer ist.


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Linux Mint Iso-File, MD5 oder SHA256 vor Nutzung prüfen?*

Neulich gab es einen Fall, dass für einen Tag das Mint-Image auf dem offiziellen Server verseucht angeboten wurde.
Daher würde ich schon den Hash vor der Installation überprüfen.

Unter Windows: HashCalc | heise Download
Unter Linux: Terminal öffnen, dann eingeben sha256sum (oder md5sum, sha1sum (je nach Hashalgorithmus), dann ein Leerzeichen, dann einfach die Datei in das Terminalfenster ziehen und mit Enter bestätigen.


----------



## Namaker (13. August 2016)

*AW: Linux Mint Iso-File, MD5 oder SHA256 vor Nutzung prüfen?*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Neulich gab es einen Fall, dass für einen Tag das Mint-Image auf dem offiziellen Server verseucht angeboten wurde.
> Daher würde ich schon den Hash vor der Installation überprüfen.


Hätte in dem Fall auch nichts gebracht, der Angreifer konnte natürlich auch die Hashes austauschen


----------



## Shutterfly (18. August 2016)

*AW: Linux Mint Iso-File, MD5 oder SHA256 vor Nutzung prüfen?*



Namaker schrieb:


> Hätte in dem Fall auch nichts gebracht, der Angreifer konnte natürlich auch die Hashes austauschen



Und wie offiziell signieren ohne private Key?


----------

